# ph levels and tangs



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

What will be the effects on my tangs if the ph levels are not optimal. Will it affect their behaviour? Obviously it will affect their breeding habits, but to what extent? I am new to this part of the hobby, so any info is welcome.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is unlikely to have any effect unless the pH is extremely low. Tangs do not need the pH levels of the Lake to thrive and breed. They do quite well at pH in the neighborhood of 7.4. If the fish are breeding, then the conditions are satisfactory, in my view, and lots of people are keeping and breeding tangs with no care to water parameters. Water does need to be kept clean, as with any other group of fish. Tap water originating in Lake Ontario seems to work quite well, without any doctoring.


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

*thanks*

This is what I figured, as they really seem quite happy. As they are juveniles, I hope to have some success when they start to pair up. Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

*they are breeding!*

Guess the tap water in Ajax is good because i now have some small julies, 2 to be exact. Not bad for the first brood i've heard. Not really sure how I triggered but am happy it happened. I also just added some shells for my Calvus, lets see what comes out!


----------

